# Problème : mac-mini qui s'eteint tout seul



## PrincesseDesFruits (4 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens à vous afin d'essayer de résoudre ce problème que j'ai régulièrement depuis une semaine et qui est très très ennuyeux (pour rester poli).

En effet, mon mac-mini s'eteint tout seul ! Et ensuite, je dois attendre une bonne demi-heure, voir une heure afin qu'il redemarre. J'ai pensé à un coup de chaud, alors je l'ai démonté, enlevé les petites poussières du ventilo ect (je précise également qu'il est surelevé afin que l'air passe bien quand il est en marche). Malgré ce nettoyage interne : RIEN ! Je l'allume et 20 minutes après paf il s'eteint tout seul. 

J'ai peur de le rallumer car au fur et à mesure de ces fermetures intempestives, j'ai peur que l'OS n'en prenne un coup.

Avez-vous déjà eu  ce problème ? Ou savez-vous de quoi cela pourrais venir svp ?

J'ai fais une recherche sur le forum et je n'ai rien trouvé à ce sujet (ou alors je suis aveugle).

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide et vous souhaite une bonne fin de week-end.


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

ça peut être plusieurs choses...

- RAM défectueuse. En as tu ajouté récemment? quel type de mac mini as-tu?
- Carte mère défectueuse. Rien à faire ici...
- Ventilo défectueux (ça chauffe beaucoup?)
- DD abimé (il fait du bruit?)

le phénomème se passe quand tu fais quoi?

si tu démarres le mac et lance itunes, puis ne fait plus rien que jouer de la musique (ce qui ne chauffe pas, n'utilise quasi pas de ram, juste le DD), ça plante?


----------



## brome (4 Juin 2006)

On dirait un problème de ventilo défectueux, en effet.

Et en le faisant fonctionner avec la coque ouverte ? Si tu arrives à faire fonctionner ton mini pendant une heure "à c&#339;ur ouvert", c'est qu'il s'agit sans doute d'un problème de dissipation de chaleur.


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2006)

Dans tous les cas, Princesse des fruits (hi hi hi c'est mimi :love: ), fais des des sauvegardes  de tes fichiers qui sont importants


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas, Princesse des fruits (hi hi hi c'est mimi :love: ), fais des des sauvegardes  de tes fichiers qui sont importants



et viens nous dire quoi aussi, 
puisqu'on s'investi 
pour te tirer des tes soucis,
sans en avoir de fruit...

Merci!

:rateau:


----------



## PrincesseDesFruits (4 Juin 2006)

Malheureusement même si je le laisse tourner sans son joli capot, il s'étaint aussi ! Mais me viens une idée suite à ce que vous avez dit : si je laisse itunes tourner, tout est ok, mais quand j'ai le malheur d'ouvrir Firefox, Photoshop ou tout autres soft, bam 2 minutes après.

On m'avait rajouté une barette de RAM, il y a environ 6 mois. Peut-être qu'elle est morte ? Je vais l'enlever pour voir.

Mais comment ça se fait que je dois obligé d'attendre 30 à 60 minutes avant qu'il veuille bien se rallumer ?

J'ai le Mac Mini basic : 40 giga.

J'aimerais bien faire des sauvegardes mais il plante toujours avant que ca finisse GRRR. Je vous précise aussi que j'ai essayé de le brancher dans toute la baraque afin de savoir si cela venait de l'alimentation.

La Princesse des Fruits salue bien les fans de la pomme 

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2006)

PrincesseDesFruits a dit:
			
		

> Mais comment ça se fait que je dois obligé d'attendre 30 à 60 minutes avant qu'il veuille bien se rallumer ?



Le temps qu'il refroidisse, c'est donc clairement un problème de chaleur, tu as vérifié si le ventilo fonctionnait ?

Il n'est plus sous garantie ?

(sinon l'os ne craint rien, tes données non plus, sauf si c'est le DD qui merde, mais là à mon avis c'est plutôt du côté de la carte mère, pourquoi pas la ram mais je n'y crois pas trop).


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

c'est possible qu'une barette de ram meurent... moi j'avias une barette de 1Go sur mon MBP qui a rendu l'âme après 3 semaines... au début j'avais l'ordi qui s'éteignait tout seul, puis ensuite, un jour, il ne s'est plus allumé du tout...

quand tu essayes de l'allumer et que ça ne marche pas, qu'est ce qui se passe? rien? un tuuut insistant?

sinon un autre truc que tu pourrais faire, c'est démarrer le mac, ouvrir activity monitor et console (tous deux dans applications/utilities.)

ensuite tu regardes si il se passe quelque chose de particulier avant le plantage...


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le temps qu'il refroidisse, c'est donc clairement un problème de chaleur, tu as vérifié si le ventilo fonctionnait ?



je ne sais pas... les macmini sont réputé chauffer vraiment très très peu, et le ventilo n'est sensé se mettre en route que très rarement... en tous cas lancer firefox ou photoshop ne devrait pas causer de surchauffe!


----------



## PrincesseDesFruits (4 Juin 2006)

Le ventilo est en parfait état, tout propre ! Quand j'essais de l'allumer après un plantage intempestif, il ne s'allume pas, comme si il marchait plus (les boules...). Malheureusement plus sous garantie...

C'est vraiment bizarre hein ?

Et j'en rajoute une couche : je l'ai démonté, enlevé la barette de RAM, remonté, et maintenant il s'allume avec un GROS BIP, et il ne se lance pas. Il voit plus le DD ? AH j'ai peur !!! (le DD est bien branché tout ça).

Dès qu'il remarche (je prie) je regardais dans activity monitor, merci !


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

tu n'as qu'une seule barette de ram? c'est normal qu'il ne marche pas sans... il en faut un minimum!

si tu n'as plus ton ancienne barette, il faudra que tu testes tout ça chez un revendeur... en attendant, tu peux vérifier que ce n'est pas autre chose... (activity monitor et console)


----------



## PrincesseDesFruits (4 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as qu'une seule barette de ram? c'est normal qu'il ne marche pas sans... il en faut un minimum!
> 
> si tu n'as plus ton ancienne barette, il faudra que tu testes tout ça chez un revendeur... en attendant, tu peux vérifier que ce n'est pas autre chose... (activity monitor et console)


 
ah zut... la blonde... lol 
merci bcp ! le mini mac va donc être de sortie.

merci encore pour votre aide, je savais que les fans de la pomme étaient adorables <3


----------



## JPTK (4 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas... les macmini sont réputé chauffer vraiment très très peu, et le ventilo n'est sensé se mettre en route que très rarement... en tous cas lancer firefox ou photoshop ne devrait pas causer de surchauffe!




Hum mais je crois malgré tout que le ventillo tourne en permanence, doucement donc inaudible mais il tourne quand même et participe à 70 % au refroidissement du proc.


----------



## macmini33 (5 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hum mais je crois malgré tout que le ventillo tourne en permanence, doucement donc inaudible mais il tourne quand même et participe à 70 % au refroidissement du proc.


 
j'ai un macmini 1.25 et effectivement ça tourne en continu, ça tourne tres doucement, mais ça tourne quand meme, j'avais testé mon macmini avec une barrette de ram defectueuse, je me retrouvé rapidement avec l'écran me proposant de redemarrer en 10 langues differentes, mais jamais il ne sait eteind. :mouais:


----------



## Imaginus (5 Juin 2006)

Ta ram est HS. 

Plutot curieux que le resultat soit si soudain...


----------



## Invité (5 Juin 2006)

T'as essayé "temperature monitor" pour voir si ça chauffe ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

ben moi, j'ai le problème inverse.
Il s'allume tout seul  
J'ai rien dans préf. système/programmer ni aucun softs dits "exotiques" ... bizarre


----------



## JPTK (8 Juin 2006)

noname a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, j'ai le problème inverse.
> Il s'allume tout seul
> J'ai rien dans préf. système/programmer ni aucun softs dits "exotiques" ... bizarre




Attends tu peux préciser ? Tu veux dire qu'il est éteint, et qu'il démarre tout seul ? Ou il sort de veille tout seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu peux préciser ? Tu veux dire qu'il est éteint, et qu'il démarre tout seul ? Ou il sort de veille tout seul ?



Il était éteint...
Ce matin avant de partir au travail, il était éteint. Ce soir, il était en marche et en veille...
terriblesque


----------



## belzebuth (8 Juin 2006)

j'avais ça avec mon vieux PC...je le met en veille, puis trois ou quatres heure plus tard il se réveille, se rendors, se réveille, etc... 

j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la vieillesse!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

un mac mini intel d'un mois et des poussières...c'est carrément hyper vieux  
enfin, demain est un autre jour


----------



## JPTK (9 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'avais ça avec mon vieux PC...je le met en veille, puis trois ou quatres heure plus tard il se réveille, se rendors, se réveille, etc...
> 
> j'ai mis ça sur le compte de la vieillesse!




Sauf que lui il dit qu'il était éteint ! :rateau:  

Moi je pense que quelqu'un est passé chez toi et puis c'est tout :mouais:


----------



## belzebuth (9 Juin 2006)

autre possilité : t'as activé le réveil à une tentative d'accès réseau ou fax et ya eu un truc du genre..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que lui il dit qu'il était éteint ! :rateau:
> 
> Moi je pense que quelqu'un est passé chez toi et puis c'est tout :mouais:



Non, journée tout seul hier !




			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> autre possilité : t'as activé le réveil à une tentative d'accès réseau ou fax et ya eu un truc du genre..



j'ai bien pensé à ça, mais dans les préfs, c'est désactivé.
La seule différence entre avant et après   c'est l'achat du TVmini USB avec EyeTV...et je ne vois pas trop le rapport !

Mais ce qui semble le plus louche, c'est que je boot sur un dd externe, qui lui est bien resté éteint...


----------



## Vladrow (9 Juin 2006)

noname a dit:
			
		

> La seule différence entre avant et après   c'est l'achat du TVmini USB avec EyeTV...et je ne vois pas trop le rapport !



EyeTV est capable de démarrer le Mac Mini si un enregistrement est programmé.
Ca ne serait pas tout simplement ça ?  

Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de l'éteindre après.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2006)

Vladrow a dit:
			
		

> EyeTV est capable de démarrer le Mac Mini si un enregistrement est programmé.
> Ca ne serait pas tout simplement ça ?
> 
> Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de l'éteindre après.



 ah oui, c'est vrai....peut-être une erreur de manipulationwhy not mais quand je vais voir dans émission enregistré, il n'y a rien


----------



## Calor45 (12 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> je ne sais pas... les macmini sont réputé chauffer vraiment très très peu, et le ventilo n'est sensé se mettre en route que très rarement... en tous cas lancer firefox ou photoshop ne devrait pas causer de surchauffe!



Oula ça m'inquiéte, mon ventilo se met en route à chaque lecture de films par exemple (moins d'une minute aprés avoir lancé la lecture) je dois m'en inquiéter ?


----------



## gibet_b (13 Juin 2006)

Calor45 a dit:
			
		

> Oula ça m'inquiéte, mon ventilo se met en route à chaque lecture de films par exemple (moins d'une minute aprés avoir lancé la lecture) je dois m'en inquiéter ?



Ca dépend, est-ce que au bout d'un moment de visionnage de film, le ventilo s'arrête ?


----------



## Michel Aix (17 Juin 2006)

PrincesseDesFruits a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens à vous afin d'essayer de résoudre ce problème que j'ai régulièrement depuis une semaine et qui est très très ennuyeux (pour rester poli).
> 
> ...



J'ai eu le même problème sur un iMac G5 20". Les dépanneurs ont changé 2 fois la carte mère et l'alimentation, tout ça pour rien. Sous garantie, j'ai eu un échange standard, ce qui fait que je réponds avecun  iMac Intel de course.
Pour sauvegarder mes données, mon revendeur a mis le DD interne dans une autre machine ...qui s'est mise à s'éteindre aussi. On a ainsi trouvé le coupable.
Moralité, il faut tout changer morceau par morceau.
En cas d'échange standard, s'armer de beaucoup de patience


----------



## ultravortex (25 Juin 2006)

il y a une semaine mon mac mini c'est éteint, alors j'ai amené l'alim au bureau pour la tester. resultat ok elle délivre bien 18,5 volts alors je me dis va falloir que j'envoi le mac en réparation. de retour je le rebranche pour voir et ça marche. au bout de 25 minutes ça s'éteint d'un coup en pleine saisie. je débranche le prise de l'alim et 10 minute apres je la rebranche et ça repart pour 20 minutes environ. si je ne débranche pas la prise çà ne repart pas. mon macmini a 13 mois! dommage... mais apparement c l'alim qui secouée.


----------



## KOVU (27 Juin 2006)

bonjour ,

meme problemme avec mon i-mac mini
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143166

comment conaitre la temperature interne de mon mac ?


----------



## Invité (27 Juin 2006)

C'est un I-Mac ou un Mini ?
Si c'est un Mini, la seule temp&#233;rature qu'on peut contr&#244;ler, c'est celle du disque avec "temperature monitor"


----------



## KOVU (27 Juin 2006)

Invité a dit:
			
		

> C'est un I-Mac ou un Mini ?
> Si c'est un Mini, la seule température qu'on peut contrôler, c'est celle du disque avec "temperature monitor"




un i-mac g5 a 2 ghz

escuse moi pour l erreur de frappe  

merci pour ton lien , je vais voir si sa fonctionne avec les g5


j ai fait les test

i-mac a 88 °
disque dur a 52 °


----------



## sabinita (21 Avril 2007)

ultravortex a dit:


> il y a une semaine mon mac mini c'est éteint, alors j'ai amené l'alim au bureau pour la tester. resultat ok elle délivre bien 18,5 volts alors je me dis va falloir que j'envoi le mac en réparation. de retour je le rebranche pour voir et ça marche. au bout de 25 minutes ça s'éteint d'un coup en pleine saisie. je débranche le prise de l'alim et 10 minute apres je la rebranche et ça repart pour 20 minutes environ. si je ne débranche pas la prise çà ne repart pas. mon macmini a 13 mois! dommage... mais apparement c l'alim qui secouée.



Bonjour,
j'ai le m pb, mon mac mini a 1,5 an et cette semaine il a commencé à s'éteindre sans crier garre. il faut débracher la prise pour pouvoir le redémarrer.
J'ai désinstallé le p2p, activé fireVault (au cas où c un pb de vrus ou autre) mais ça continue.
Tu crois que ça peut être la boîte d'alimentation tout simplement ? Tu as fait quoi ?
Il remarche le tien ?


----------



## pitit_batteur (23 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers des macs, et donc voila, j'ai acquis aujourd'hui un très beau Mac Mini core 2 Duo, modèle 1.83Ghz pour une modique somme (une belle promo en fait  et je voulais juste savoir si cela valait la peine de changer la RAM :
- j'ai actuellement 2X512 Mo de DDR2
-je souhaiterais avoir les 2Go maximum de RAM.

dois-je donc : 
- mettre une barette de 2Go de RAM, que je possède déjà.
- ou vaut -il mieux investir dans deux barettes de 1Go?

si il vaut mieux investir dans les deux barettes, je souhaiterais avoir des conseils pour le choix des barettes, le prix n'étant pas important. Je me demande donc si je peux prendre 2 barettes de PC133 a 800Mhz plutot que 2 de PC133 à 667Mhz.

Merçi encore, et longue vie à Mac


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

pitit_batteur a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis tout nouveau dans l'univers des macs, et donc voila, j'ai acquis aujourd'hui un très beau Mac Mini core 2 Duo, modèle 1.83Ghz pour une modique somme (une belle promo en fait  et je voulais juste savoir si cela valait la peine de changer la RAM :
> - j'ai actuellement 2X512 Mo de DDR2
> -je souhaiterais avoir les 2Go maximum de RAM.
> 
> ...



La fait de mettre des barrettes en double, c'est juste histoire de gagner quelques micro-secondes! Maintenant pour le reste, je ne sais pas si les 2Go sont accessibles en une seule barette, je dirais à priori que oui, mais je prefere faire confirmer!


----------



## pitit_batteur (24 Avril 2009)

une petite confirmation ne serait pas de trop  
Autre question : Ayant acheter ce Mac a la fnac, si je l'ouvre, je ne perds aps la garantie exacte?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

pitit_batteur a dit:


> une petite confirmation ne serait pas de trop
> Autre question : Ayant acheter ce Mac a la fnac, si je l'ouvre, je ne perds aps la garantie exacte?



Oui, tu la perds... Mais bon, je serais bien curieux de savoir comment ils peuvent dire que mon Mini a été ouvert si je remets les anciennes barrettes de RAM!


----------



## pitit_batteur (24 Avril 2009)

Ah, il n'y a pas de languettes ki se déchire, ou choses dans le genre? on peut donc ouvrir changer, et si on a un souci, remettre les anciennes sans que cela ne se soit vu?

Autre question, j'ai un souci avec mon clavier : c'est un clavier standard français 105 touches, je l'ai inscris sur mon mac en tant que clavier Européen, français numérique, mais les touches des symboles ne sont pas a leurs places, par contre tout le reste oui.

exemple :  si j'appuie sur majuscule sur la touche "6" j'obtiens un 6.
mais si je souhaite faire le tiret du 6 donc "-" , il faut que j'appuie sur la touche  "=" situer deux cases a droite du "0". 
Ce même "=" est situé sur le point d'exclamation, etc..........
par contre, pour les accents, no souçy! 
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer? juste certains symboles sont inversés.


----------

